# Chem 91



## 1lildog (Nov 18, 2012)

Waiting on Chem 91, 818 Headband, Buddha Tahoe OG, BC God Bud, Rare Dankness TrainWreck Willie and Bubbas TrainWreck Haze#1.
New to me, information appreciated on these. :icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like quite a line-up.  I just got some God Bud x OG Kush seeds, called God's OG Kush from Jordan of the Islands.  Haven't even popped a seed yet, but it just sounded so good.

Hope you will start a journal!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh boy sounds very good.


----------



## Locked (Nov 18, 2012)

I have heard of and grown 707 Headband...never heard of 818.


----------



## jmansweed (Nov 18, 2012)

chem 91, 818 headband, buddha tahoe og all have top notch genetics and really have potential. - I've yet to work w/ Dankness seeds but am looking forward to tryig the Blackwater myself. no experience w/ the Willie or Haze but good luck!!!!


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 19, 2012)

Bubba&#8217;s Trainwreck - The Katsu cut of Bubba Kush mothers this cross bringing heavy purple coloration and a distinct coffee and chocolate smell to the cured product. This is a favorite hybrid bringing a beautiful balanced India / Sativa hybrid. One of the nicest &#8220;lingering&#8221; smells one has experienced in cannabis. Creative yet relaxing high will have you listening to music guaranteed. A higher CBD strain. 65+ days flower time.

TrainWreck Willie - Rare Dankness TrainWreck Willie William&#8217;s Wonder X Nevil&#8217;s Wreck  Great yielding, reinforced haze traits make for a beautiful cross. Has a lemony, haze scent, with hints of zest. 65+ Days flower time

818 Headband - Cali Connection 818 Headband Aka Sour OG This Award winning Strain ( 2k11 High Times Medical Cannabis Cup Michigan 1st place Hybrid Category) This cross is my Original Sour Diesel cut which is known as AJ's cut aka ******* Joe aka Weasel as in the first cut to come out of his room of the Famous Sour Diesel collection. This is the precursor to ECSD. I took this cut and crossed to my SFV OG Kush IBL male. I expect stellar results to come from this cross. She can easily become one of your personal favorites real fast.. The off spring shows great structure and solid kolas with fuel sour kerosine funk. We decided to Dub this the 818 Headband to pay a little homage to our stomping grounds. Here in the 818. Flower time will be 8-9 weeks Yields will be great 800+g m2.

Buddha Tahoe OG - THE CALI CONNECTION BUDDHA TAHOE OG is a selected Pure Tahoe OG. This pheno takes you to enlightenment which will have you soaring for hours. She is very immediate once you inhale bam she sends you to the clouds, she will be great for indoor growing and suitable for outdoor growing just watch out for mold at the later part of the season due to its resin content.
Flowertime  - 60-65 days
Yield is approx 500-600 grams m2.

BC God Bud - BC God Bud A BC Bud Depot Cannabis Cup Winner for World's Best Indica, the BC God Bud packs some of the most powerful aroma and flavor findable on Planet Earth. A popular plant among professional cash croppers, these very dense and heavy crystal-coated buds, flavor and accompanying high, make for outer-body experiences. A BC Bud Depot multiple award winner, this is the indica that brought the cup home to Canada. Genetics: Indica 75/ Sativa 25 Flowering time: 55-70 days Harvest: mid October.

Chem 91 - The Famed Chem 91 Sk Va clone only. The original one, the real deal in seed form. Finally, here she is. She is the mother of legends like Sour Diesel, Og Kush and the vast majority of elites out there today, that have been crossed to her or her offspring. She will provide you with a very sour citrus fuel tasting and smelling bud that will be coated in trichrome&#8217;s. Expect a nice full plant with great branching, and a fairly fast finish. Yields will be great on her as she can pack on the weight in the later part of flower.
FLower Time:65-72 days                
Yield: 450g+ m2


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2012)

Stellar lineup there.:aok: Definately some dank in there.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 19, 2012)

sounds great....cant wait to see you grow them out


----------



## 1lildog (Nov 23, 2012)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> chem 91, 818 headband, buddha tahoe og all have top notch genetics and really have potential. - I've yet to work w/ Dankness seeds but am looking forward to tryig the Blackwater myself. no experience w/ the Willie or Haze but good luck!!!!



I couldn't help it, I ordered some 
*Blackwater*
&
*LA Affie*


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm running 30 Blackwaters right now, they look good an still 4 weeks to go.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 3, 2012)

That's some serious doobie, brother.


----------



## bwanabud (Dec 9, 2012)

1lildog said:
			
		

> That's some serious doobie, brother.


That's because I'm a serious dude, brother


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 10, 2012)

Blackwater was a doobie brothers song....


----------

